# Raging Hunter 8 3/8 bbl (scoped AT3 red dot)



## Cajun48 (Jul 21, 2020)

My first post on this forum so please bare with me. Just bought a Raging Hunter and really like the accuracy and light recoil. BUT in need of a holster to carry the "monster" (lol). The only ones I can find are the Silverhorse Chest Holster or the Galco Kodiak Hunter (not listed for the Taurus). Any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
ajb


----------

